# Temperatures when filtering



## 360spyder (Oct 27, 2014)

Will it affect the strength of your final product if you filter your Raws at a higher temp 150+?  I like to filter around 175-200 degrees. Does that have any affect on my strength? It just filters so much easier and I even have vacuum pumps, and they can tell a big difference in 25-50 degrees. Anyone filter hotter than 200 degrees?


----------

